# Insects in my hunting cabin



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't use my place up north as much as I did in the past ,when I do go up I find a lot of dead flies on the floor and in the fall the Asian lady bugs ,is there some way to get rid of them ,I have tried some of the spray bombs in the attic and main floor and basement they help for awhile, but I would like a few suggestions .Bud


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Burn the place down, that will get rid of them. 

Or, do the same thing I do. Wage a never ending war. If your cabin is anything like mine its probabely not a nice tight sealed up structure as a new house would be. Even then, you can build a brand new house to the best standards of today and go away for awhile, come back and find bugs in it. I bomb my cottage usually at least once a year, more if it seems to need it. Insect traps help some, that way the bugs that do get in go for the yummies and get stuck. Sometimes its not so bad at my place, other times its terrible. I always keep my shopvac handy in the closet by the front door, then if I open the door to a bad batch of corpses I can just vacum them up right away and not have to tip toe around them to avoid grinding them into the floor and my shoes. If you come up with any better solutions let me know, I am all ears. 

BOAT SPIDERS are a HUGE problem for me. If anyone has any good tricks please pass them on. (and no, I don't want to burn my boat down  I like my boat)


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Burn it down ? it is a very nice cabin I will try more bombs next time .Bud


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Just kidding on the burn it down thing. I went to my cupboard and got the name off some stuff our farm vet hooked me up with. 


http://www.vetkem.com/siphotrolplusfogger.htm

I found that it did a much better job then the typical stuff I would find at Menard's or wally world. It is mainly marketed for fleas, ticks and other animal bothering pests but hey, we are animals too and the little pests bother us.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

BirdieShooter said:


> Just kidding on the burn it down thing. I went to my cupboard and got the name off some stuff our farm vet hooked me up with.
> 
> 
> http://www.vetkem.com/siphotrolplusfogger.htm
> ...


Thank you for your help .Bud


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Spray around doors, windows, roofline and foundation in the spring and fall with this stuff.

Bombs don't work at all.

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=suspen+sc&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]suspen sc - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We fought that battle for a few years until we stopped bringing firewood into the cabin. We had a large box 2' widex4' tall x6' long that sat next to fireplace, it was always full of wood. The bugs and their eggs were coming in on the wood we brought in from outside! It took a couple of season's as the orginal bugs had already laid eggs and I dont think bombs or spays do much until they hatch.

We now have a wood door/window next the fireplace and all the firewood stays outside until it goes right into the fireplace! 

We also do the spraying around the outside and around doors/windows, even with the amount of traffic in/out during the summer its gotten 1000% better!

The exhaust fan in the bathrooms were another source of bugs, screened the vents to remedy that issue.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Burksee said:


> We fought that battle for a few years until we stopped bringing firewood into the cabin. We had a large box 2' widex4' tall x6' long that sat next to fireplace, it was always full of wood. The bugs and their eggs were coming in on the wood we brought in from outside! It took a couple of season's as the orginal bugs had already laid eggs and I dont think bombs or spays do much until they hatch.
> 
> We now have a wood door/window next the fireplace and all the firewood stays outside until it goes right into the fireplace!
> 
> ...


 
Yep, fire wood was what made me change to gas logs at my FT house. Way too many bugs thawing out in the winter and you know the rest.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Just part of the cabin owning experience!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Big Reds said:


> Just part of the cabin owning experience!


 



My cabin is just a few year sold and I used a ton of caulk and they still get in, mostly the lady bugs and the big flies.

Or if you have enough, you can make a meatloaf!!:lol:


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

The Flies are most likely Cluster Flies in the fall they land on sides of buildings and search for a way in, unlike other flies they do the searching on foot looking fro cracks and crevases, Plug the gaps and that will stop both lady bugs and Cluster flies. Or do what I do in my Garage every spring,,,,vacuum them up for a week and its over for another year. 
FYI: Cluster Flies feed off and lays a parasitic magget in earth worms they are not looking for food in your house or cabin only a place to survive the winter.


----------

